# British Columbia, built lowestoft 1935



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

I'm trying to find the trawler 'British Columbia' 134tons for Grimsby Motor Trawlers, built by Richard Ironworks, Lowestoft in 1935. She was bought by the Royal Navy in 1939 and re-named HMS Guava. She was owned by Colne Fishing in 1946, and sank 29/9/1957. My mother's uncle served on her during the War and I should like to find a picture. 
Thank you,
Brian


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Brian,

If you send me a P/M with your email address I will send a photo of her

Steve


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Guava*



BrianP said:


> I'm trying to find the trawler 'British Columbia' 134tons for Grimsby Motor Trawlers, built by Richard Ironworks, Lowestoft in 1935. She was bought by the Royal Navy in 1939 and re-named HMS Guava. She was owned by Colne Fishing in 1946, and sank 29/9/1957. My mother's uncle served on her during the War and I should like to find a picture.
> Thank you,
> Brian


I was deckie on the Guava in 1949,later on in the year she went back to her original name of British Columbia, she was run down and sunk by a American Destroyer


----------



## DiverTim (Sep 10, 2009)

*Guava*

Owned by my Father when sunk I have picture of her.
Rgds Timothy Claridge, private Email [email protected]


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

There is a general arrgt. drawing of her in a past copy of Shipbuilding & Shipping Record, not to hand just now so cannot confirm issue date.


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Give me your e mail and I will send you a copy of her GA


----------



## DiverTim (Sep 10, 2009)

*Guava*

I have assessed my photos of some of the Colne ships and The picture I have of Guava is a trawler of wooden construction. This is the vessel that was previously an Admiralty one. I remember a Trawler British Columbia also British Honduras steel construction I am sure.

My Father had a habit of continuing names...the Guava being lost he would never have been used that name again. The name British Columbia would and was one that he used again, me thinks there are two vesels in this story>
Rgds
Timothy Claridge


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

The Wooden Guava was lost with all hands the night of the east coast floods 1953.


----------

